# Rubies and Other Gems - the Novel Women's fic with time travel twist



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

I've lowered the price to 99 cents. Hope you'll take a look.

Instead of going to the end of this thread for a new post, I'll just post it up top. I've deleted all the old posts that were irrelevant and outdated, but I can't remove other people's posts. Nonetheless, here's a summary of Rubies and Other Gems. It's not your typical time-travel tale, so I hope you'll check it out. Thanks.

Escaping the reality of a clueless husband and willful kids, Lily indulges in a romantic fantasy that proves all too real when Grandma's rubies send her back in time. Aware she can't mend her marriage or steer her children in the right direction unless she stays in the here and now, she vows to leave the past to the past. But in her attempt to take away the jewelry's power, she accidentally sends herself back without her return ticket, the rubies. Will her dysfunctional family fall apart without her? Or will they pull together for the common good? It could go either way.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Congrats on the new book, Joyce! Wishing you tons of sales 

Sandy


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Congratulations, Joyce. 

I wish you much success. It sounds interesting.

I'll go tag it.


Karen


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Time travel and... women's fiction?  C'mon, you're killin' me!  

For a guy like me, that's like combining ice cream (yum) with brussel sprouts (blech).  Do I eat it, or don't I?  Honestly.  If you plopped bowl of brussel sprout flavored ice cream in front of me, you've got a seriously conflicted dude at the table.    I just "know" it's not for me.  But I'd have to take a bite just to be sure.  So... off to download a sample.

My personal taste in fiction aside, welcome to the forum.  I wish you nothing but success with the book!

Steve


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Time travel and... women's fiction? C'mon, you're killin' me!
> 
> For a guy like me, that's like combining ice cream (yum) with brussel sprouts (blech). Do I eat it, or don't I? Honestly. If you plopped bowl of brussel sprout flavored ice cream in front of me, you've got a seriously conflicted dude at the table.  I just "know" it's not for me. But I'd have to take a bite just to be sure. So... off to download a sample.
> 
> ...


Oh, c'mon. Be a real man and try it out. 

Women read what are traditionally thought of as guy books, why can't men do the same? You might be surprised.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

KarenW.B. said:


> Oh, c'mon. Be a real man and try it out.
> 
> Women read what are traditionally thought of as guy books, why can't men do the same? You might be surprised.


Heh heh... S'why I downloaded the sample. I am hoping to be thoroughly entertained.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

I got to the end of the sample and started asking, "hey, where's the time travel?" I then corrected my reading comprehension problem and have since downloaded the _correct _sample.

Btw, _Serendipity House_ is very well written, Joyce. I noticed a couple of formatting errors (paragraph breaks), but the writing and the storytelling in the sample were both excellent.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi again, Joyce. Congrats on the new book.

I know you know the drill but here's just a brief reminder of our rules as well as a link to Forum Decorum for your 'ready reference'. 

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html

We ask that authors have only one thread per Book, rather than start a new thread each time, it helps members who may be following you. Please bookmark this thread so that you may find it again to update.

We also have a seven day rule, and ask that you bump (make back-to-back posts) no less than seven days apart. You may, of course, respond to member posts at any time. Once you do, it resets the clock and you must wait seven days...

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Please let us know if you have any questions.

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Rubies-Other-Gems-Novel-ebook/dp/B003Y5H7BI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281030200&sr=1-1


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

Just ordered a copy -- I love time-themed stories!!


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice job, Joyce. Congratulations.


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

It sounds like a great story!  (But then I'm partial to time travel to begin with!)


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

I did not have any problems reading it. I thought it looked great.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Great interview, Joyce. Congratulations!

It is much easier to write with the kids grown up, isn't it? My sons are getting older, 16 and 11, but I am not quite there yet. Each year gives me a little more time, though.

Looking forward to your new book.

Happy New Year,
Karen


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Joyce, 

I've missed seeing this one pass by before. I enjoy time travel. I'll check it out!

Dana


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

Joyce:

Good to find you here. I know you from Twitter.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Joyce--

Just saw this one. The plot looks VERY interesting!

Dana


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Joyce--

I gave you a shout-out at BLB http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172

Happy New Year!
Dana


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Love the new cover, Joyce. Happy New Year!

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Sorry you had to wade through all those old posts. But if you did, thank you. I'm posting to announce that Rubies and Other Gems is now only 99 cents. I ask that you please give it a try. It's not your typical time-travel tale.


----------

